# Lens Firmware Update



## peterthepooh (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello, I would like to update the firmware for my 40mm Pancake lens. On the instructions PDF, Canon says to use a 5D Mark III or newer. Does that mean I can use the new Canon 6D camera to do this? I am planning on buying this camera so would be interested to know.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, the 6D would work.


----------



## Botts (Jan 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, the 6D would work.


Confirmed, just did it with my 6D despite Canon's documentation.


----------



## HankMD (Nov 21, 2013)

Botts said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the 6D would work.
> ...



To add another data point, yes, this worked! ;D 
Cheap as the lens is, was hesitant to go ahead till I read neuroanatomist's and Botts' replies! Canon really should update their documentation (after some internal testing).


----------

